# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Komandat bazë në terminalin e Linux

## init-6

Keto ketu jane komanda qe jepen nga terminali i linux (disa punojn edhe per windows).
Ti gezoni e i mesofshit te gjitha. :buzeqeshje: 

FaIle dhe Direktori
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°  °°°°°°°°°°°°°
ar - Krijon arkive
basename - trgon pozicione te pathname dhe te emrit te failit
cat - tregon ne vidjo
cd - ndryshon directoin
chgrp - ndryshon perkatesine e grupit te nje faili
chmod - ndryshon lejet e nje faili
chowm - ndryshon probarin e failit
cmp - confronton 2 failie me njeri-tjetrin
comm - seleksionon ose kancellon 2 linja te perbashketa te faileve
compress - kompreson failat /perdoret edhe uncompress
cp - kopion nje ose me shume faila
cpio - kopion nje ose me shume faila/kartella in-out
cut - si cut i Kompiuterit i njejti funksion
df - kthen hapesiren e lire tek disku tek fail system
diff - Tregon diferenca
du - tregon numrin e "katroreve" te perdorur ne hardisk per nje fail apo kartel
expand - konverton karaktere TAB ne Space (perdoret edhe unexpand)
file - te thote se cfare lloi eshte faili
find - gjen faile per nga emri apo karakteristika
install - instalon nje fail
ftp - file transfer program (e kuptoni besoj)
grep - kerkon nje fail nepermjet nje | te permbajtur nga faili i kerkuar
head - tregon disa linja fillestare te failit
ln - krijon nje symlink
ls - tregon permbajtjen e nje direktorie
mkdir - krijon nje direktori
dir - perhap kartellat qe pemban nje direktori
mv - sposto ose riemeron nje fail
od - dump decimal /egzadecimal i nje faili
page - per failet text (faqet)
paste - paste
pr - vizualixon nje ose me shume fail
pwd - tregon pathname e direktoris korrente
rcp - copion faile ne menyre "remote"
rev - permbys rendin e shkronjve ne c'do rresht
rm - kncelon nje fail
rmdir - heq nje direktori
size - tregon dimensionet e nje faili
sort - rregullon linjat e nje faili
spell - per spelling
split - Ndan nje fiail ne nenfaila
strings - Gjen "strings" nenje fail binar
tail - tregon pjesen e fundit te nje faili
tar - krijon arkive ose /add/remove
tee - replikon standartin output
tftp - trivial file transfer protocoll
touch - aggiornon daten e modifikimit te nje faili
uncompress - decompress (shiko compress )
wc - tregon numrin e linjave, karaktereve, rreshtave
zcat - tregon faile te kompresuara
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^
INFORMACIONE
apropos - gjen komanda me ane kerkimesh
help- ndihme online ne raste emergjncash
hostname - te tregon hostnamin korrent
man - Tregon faile e manualit te referimit
ruptime -  Tregon gjendjen host te makines lokale
uptime - tregon prej sa kohesh eshte aktiv sistemi
whatis - trgon funksionin e nje komande
whereis - Lokalizon burime /faile /etj
which - lokalizon nje program duke perfshire aliases e paths
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Kontrolle procesesh dhe hyrja e sistemit

at - zbaton nje komand ose script ne nje ore te caktuar
batch - zbaton nje komand kur liveli i sistemit (1,2,3,4,5,6) e lejon dicka te tille
expr - valuton axhornimet
false - true /jep vlera te verteta ose te rreme
kill - dergon nje sinjal "vrases" qe mbyll nje proces apo nje sistem te caktuar
login - dera e nje sistemi (lidhja)
nice - zbaton nje komand me pioritet te ulet
passwd - modificon informacionet e pasuordit lokal
ps - tregon gjndjen e proceseve aktive
rlogin - remote login
rsh - remote shell
sleep - pezullon sistemin per nje afat te caktuar
su - superuser, kalimi nga user i tjesht ne root (...)
telnet - interfaca e nje useri duke perdorur TELNET
test - valuton expresione kushtezuese
time - i jepe kohe nje komande
wait - pret perfundimin e nje procesi
xargs - nderton nje list parametrash dhe egzekuton komanda
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°  °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Komanda ne Terminal
clear - pastron
mesg - aktivizon/caktivizon mesazhe ne terminal
stty - imposton/anullon parametra
tabs - selekionon tab ne terminal
tty - tregon emrin e terminalit (ne linuks kemi disa)
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Besoj se sa per baze mjaftojn.

----------


## GrEnZa

Shum post me vler  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## altiX

*hddtemp* - tregon temperaturen.

P.Sh Temperatura e diskut të ngurtë (në rastin tim *hda*)



```
hddtemp /dev/hda
```

_hddtemp_ instalohet kështu:



```
apt-get install hddtemp
```

----------


## altiX

Të dhënat e Procesorit, mund të tregohen kështu:



```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

